# Latest cabinet job.



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

Just a small kitchen about 30 doors. Small but really updated the space.

Primer cover stain
Finish Hallman Lindsay aqua alkyd in dover white satin.


----------



## Trox (Nov 3, 2016)

bobross said:


> Just a small kitchen about 30 doors. Small but really updated the space.
> 
> Primer cover stain
> Finish Hallman Lindsay aqua alkyd in dover white satin.


Great finish and nice job. What was your preparation before putting the BIN on? Cleaner/sanding ect?

Thank you


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Just curious, do you top coat your finish product with any clears for added protection? Or do you feel the enamel holds up good enough?

Looks awesome by the way. Good job!


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

My prep before is to clean with thinner then scuff sand them. No i do not clear coat unless I am doing a glaze then I move to lacquers in that case.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks good. Sprayed?


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes sprayed. Titan 440 with a ff208 tip

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Really clean. I am unfamiliar with the top coat you finished with, is that a semi or satin sheen?


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

The product is a wisconsin based only company.It is a satin.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

bobross said:


> Just a small kitchen about 30 doors. Small but really updated the space.
> 
> Primer cover stain
> Finish Hallman Lindsay aqua alkyd in dover white satin.


Looks great. But why coverstain? That stuff is nasty. So many good Acrylic primers out there now..


----------

